# Classic and Sage Pro



## konrut123 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone

Newbie here, just thought I'd post my current setup. I've had the Gaggia for around 8 years and started off using Illy Red pre-ground (disaster!) before moving onto a Rhinowares manual hand grinder to start experimenting in the world of coffee beans.

This was fine and worked well but I got the Sage Pro grinder a few years back to make my life easier.

I've registered on the forum now as I've got an itch to upgrade and I'm enjoying reading about everyone's experiences/tips. My plan a while back was to get a Sage DB but my heads been turned by the Lelit Mara X which looks amazing and seems a very good choice. Gutted I just missed out on the one for sale in the classifieds (although travelling to London would have been extreme from the North East 😂 )


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi, Welcome to the forum.
Your setup looks very nice.
I am waiting for my first machine to arrive, a Gaggia Classic 2006. Going to team it up with a Iberital MC2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konrut123 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks!

I really like the Classic and its actually more than enough for my needs, probably being used no more than once a day on average (even less pre-lockdown) I find it very consistent and easy to live with, you will enjoy it.


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi

Welcome. Same set up as me. 😀 I recently fitted a PID and it's transformed the GC in my opinion. I'll upgrade the grinder at some point over the next year but will hold on the GC for a fair bit longer I think.

Al


----------



## konrut123 (Jul 30, 2020)

Abcan said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome. Same set up as me. 😀 I recently fitted a PID and it's transformed the GC in my opinion. I'll upgrade the grinder at some point over the next year but will hold on the GC for a fair bit longer I think.
> 
> Al


 Hi

What did you notice in terms of change with the PID?

Thanks


----------



## konrut123 (Jul 30, 2020)

Don't worry, I've just spent the past hour reading through the Mr Shades PID kit threads. I've just ordered one in the new black shade which sounds like it might help me delay my upgrade itch if the steam power is improved the way everyone describes!


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

@konrut123 haha, that was quick! You won't be disappointed. Great fun fitting too. The steaming power is so much better. I got carried away and fitted a V3 Silvia steam wand too.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

The PID on a classic turns it from a frustratingly possible espresso machine into an extremely good value espresso machine.

I don't honestly know why they dont install one in the factory. It would be cheap and make it a far better machine.

I had a lot of fun and satisfaction installing one on mine a few years ago.


----------

